# I just ordered the New X-Trail 2008



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi guys.

Just wanted to share with you that I just signed the contract for a brand new X-Trail 2008 mod. 

I went for the 2.0 dCi Low (150hp) LE version with black leather seats and a gigantic sunroof.
Will also put in my KCR diesel tuning box, that will bring the horsepower from 150 to 175 and the torque from 320nm to 375nm. Gonna be a fun ride.

Estimate delivery for this car is mid Jan-08. I CAN'T WAIT.
Will post some pictures when the new car is available.

Reg
Kensivert


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Whoohoo! Let us know how goes, with and without the box.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new X trail. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Den (Dec 11, 2007)

kensivert said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just wanted to share with you that I just signed the contract for a brand new X-Trail 2008 mod.
> 
> ...


You will enjoy it, they are better than the old model (I've had 2). They hold the road better and the cabin noise is much less at all speeds. Avoid the keyless ignition system read my post about the trouble I'm having. I would be interested in the boost box if you have any info I'd be greatfull


----------

